# Mercy suckling her stuffed squirrel log toy!



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is Mercy holding perfectly still for minutes on end, suckling on her squirrel log! LOL!:bowrofl::lol::roflmao:


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

cute, I had a cat that did that too.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How sweet.


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Very cute  We have that toy too and our boys love it! Charlie is OBSESSED with collecting the squirrels!


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Hazel has a favorite duck that she sucks and kneads, as if she's nursing.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Jenagro said:


> Hazel has a favorite duck that she sucks and kneads, as if she's nursing.


That's so cute!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I wish that my boys didn't destroy every soft toy I bring into the house. They both think that these toys are meant to be consumed as soon as possible! I'm enjoying the pictures of other sweet pups enjoying their toys by playing with them - not eating them!!! LOL


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady will do that. Whenever I see him doing that, we always tease him about that he is stressed out from having such a hard day. He will suck on the animal for an hour, and seems like he is in a totally different world.


----------



## Flynn'sMommy (Apr 7, 2014)

Flynn also sucks and kneads his bunny. I call it the puppy pacifier! 
















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Flynn'sMommy said:


> Flynn also sucks and kneads his bunny. I call it the puppy pacifier!
> View attachment 420466
> 
> View attachment 420474
> ...


Awwwwwww!:smooch:


----------

